# Godzilla 2014 coming soon



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

So, i've recently been curious about the new godzilla movie that'll be  coming in a few months. Now that legendary pictures has owned the rights from  toho for their character, i've been wondering how the movie is gonna be  when its released. I know the movie will be a remake of the first movie,  but I wanna know how they're gonna make it.(and hopefully won't screw  it up like the 1998 film.*shivers*) From what I know right now is that  that somewhat the movie will have the main character will be a soldier,  and that godzilla will be fighting against two new monsters.(one of them  is supposetly a centipeed), So explain what you think how the movie's  gonna be.(and whether godzilla will be in CGI or not), I hope to see  some comments from a lot of fans soon.

(P.S. the movies date release will be may 16, 2014. Just wanna point you out on that one)


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

The 1998 film wasn't screwed up. 

 I was really hoping it'd be a sequel to that one because the ending left it off with a lone egg thing that hatched.

So yeah. Won't see it.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The 1998 film wasn't screwed up.
> 
> I was really hoping it'd be a sequel to that one because the ending left it off with a lone egg thing that hatched.
> 
> So yeah. Won't see it.



I know, the wasn't bad, but it's the monster that killed it big time, if it wasn't gonna look like(or close to) godzilla, they shouldn't have named it godzilla. That's what screwed up the film. And if you won't see this, you'll be missing out on something bigger than the '98 remake. So yeah, screw you.


----------



## Icky (Jan 16, 2014)

RayLee said:


> So yeah, screw you.



Hahaha, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2014)

With regards to the monster someone highlighted the following.

The monster in the original japanese walks up right and has lizard feet, but they call it a dinosaur. 
The monster in the 1998 release walks with its tail erect and has dinosaur feet but they say it is an iguana.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> With regards to the monster someone highlighted the following.
> 
> The monster in the original japanese walks up right and has lizard feet, but they call it a dinosaur.
> The monster in the 1998 release walks with its tail erect and has dinosaur feet but they say it is an iguana.



I know, kinda weird, right?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

RayLee said:


> I know, the wasn't bad, but it's the monster that killed it big time, if it wasn't gonna look like(or close to) godzilla, they shouldn't have named it godzilla. That's what screwed up the film. And if you won't see this, you'll be missing out on something bigger than the '98 remake. *So yeah, screw you.*



Oh my god how dare I have a contrary opinion.

Fucking really?


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Oh my god how dare I have a contrary opinion.
> 
> Fucking really?



What, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

RayLee said:


> What, I was being sarcastic.



I don't know you from Adam's house cat and you expect me to believe that?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Another one? Don't we have enough bad movies about that overgrown gecko?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 16, 2014)

The teasers look nice, so why not ? And even if it turns out to be a dud, I expect it to be somewhat entertaining and that's fine by me !


----------



## Zenia (Jan 16, 2014)

I think some of that movie was filmed in my town.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

I wonder why they bother? Giant monster movies make very little money by contrast of other films.
Most movies make a profit when opining, but monster movies consistantly don't... seems like a crap investment. 
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-pacific-rim-didnt-make-more-money-opening-weekend-2013-7

$38 Million, on a budget of $180-190?
Not so sexy.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeouch... Well in this case, Godzilla has quite an aura about him and prob'bly is bankable. After all, he's kinda one of the most known, even to this day, like King Kong, so I guess they still want to try...


----------



## TobyDingo (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there really that much of a lack of original ideas that this film has to be made again???


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 16, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Yeouch... Well in this case, Godzilla has quite an aura about him and prob'bly is bankable. After all, he's kinda one of the most known, even to this day, like King Kong, so I guess they still want to try...


the last Godzilla film followed this trend as well though. For some reason giant monster movies are largely ignored.


----------



## Tyranny (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been waiting for this ever since I heard about it in '09. Seen all the films, look up fan art .etc. I really loved pacific rim and collected all but one of the recent comics. There's also this game this guy is trying to make called kaiju combat, some multiple release PC game that could be a mass crossover of godzilla, gamera, ultraman etc, as well as original fan made monsters. So yes I really look forward to all of that stuff. About the movie, I'm assuming some of you have seen the trailer, I have my own idea about whats in that missile, not a nuke, why would they have the Dr. Serizawa character if there not going to use the oxygen destroyer?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 16, 2014)

ME RIKEY GODZIRRA. 


He has a sweet ass.


And Matt Broderick is a fun actor.  Save Ferris bitches!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 16, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> the last Godzilla film followed this trend as well though. For some reason giant monster movies are largely ignored.



I guess it's because the concept has kind of run dry and it would retread old grounds... That's the consensus at least, because I think there is still a lot to be done in the mainstream movie landscape concerning this type of movie. They could take an Attack on Titan approach and not really focus on the monster itself but the population (and yeah, Cloverfield did it in a way, but it could be much more). There is potential in this, and with the right marketing, it could make wonders at the box-office ♪


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll see it when it comes out on Netflix, because personally, I never get tired of watching giant creatures crush cities with unabashed relentless rage. 

Reminds me of myself, I guess, if I were a fifty foot tall lizard.


----------



## Dire Newt (Jan 16, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> I wonder why they bother? Giant monster movies make very little money by contrast of other films.
> Most movies make a profit when opining, but monster movies consistantly don't... seems like a crap investment.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/why-pacific-rim-didnt-make-more-money-opening-weekend-2013-7
> 
> ...



1998 Godzilla made almost 400 million at the box office on a budget of just over 100 million. It doesn't matter whether or not other monster movie franchises make money, as long as this new one is marketed well it should make a profit easily.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 16, 2014)

To keep it short and sweet. I liked the 98 godzilla movie, that Godzilla was far more bad ass looking than the original one, I don't care about the fuzzy science on display (funny how everyone hates on that aspect of the movie when the original godzilla was magnitudes worse), and I eagerly await this movie. 

Now if only there's a Cloverfield sequel this year...


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I don't know you from Adam's house cat and you expect me to believe that?



No, because I was just fucking around with you. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! XD


----------



## Aleu (Jan 16, 2014)

RayLee said:


> No, because I was just fucking around with you. HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! XD



lololol 1337 troll u guis


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> lololol 1337 troll u guis



I don't what you're talking about, but whatever.


----------



## chesse20 (Jan 16, 2014)

Toei is probably having money issues due to there being less and less kids in japan to watch super Sentai so they are trying to appeal to older audiences with monster movies agian

they also tried and successfully made a super Sentai series geared to adult audiences called akibaranger that got a second season and made the Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥ and even some $$$$$$$

idk what the point of this post was i forgot


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 16, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I was really hoping it'd be a sequel to that one because the ending left it off with a lone egg thing that hatched.


Look up the animated series.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 16, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> Toei is probably having money issues due to there being less and less kids in japan to watch super Sentai so they are trying to appeal to older audiences with monster movies agian
> 
> they also tried and successfully made a super Sentai series geared to adult audiences called akibaranger that got a second season and made the Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥Â¥ and even some $$$$$$$
> 
> idk what the point of this post was i forgot



It's about the godzilla movie coming next year.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 17, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Look up the animated series.



Oh yeaaah, totally forgot about this one. It was quite a nice follow-up and did have some actual monsters fighting. If my memory's correct, didn't the team of scientists just nurse a baby Godzilla and harness its power for the greater good ?


----------



## RayLee (Jan 17, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> Oh yeaaah, totally forgot about this one. It was quite a nice follow-up and did have some actual monsters fighting. If my memory's correct, didn't the team of scientists just nurse a baby Godzilla and harness its power for the greater good ?



Maybe.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 17, 2014)

Aleu said:


> The 1998 film wasn't screwed up.
> 
> I was really hoping it'd be a sequel to that one because the ending left it off with a lone egg thing that hatched.
> 
> So yeah. Won't see it.



the 98 movie was so bad that toho had to make a 20 second fight seen in one of his recent movies of the real Godzilla destroying zilla

this new movie is supposed to be a revamp of the original 1954 Godzilla,


----------



## RayLee (Jan 17, 2014)

Ikrit said:


> the 98 movie was so bad that toho had to make a 20 second fight seen in one of his recent movies of the real Godzilla destroying zilla
> 
> this new movie is supposed to be a revamp of the original 1954 Godzilla,



I totally called that!


----------



## ASparkyFox (Jan 23, 2014)

RayLee said:


> I don't what you're talking about, but whatever.




Basically this


Aleu said:


> lololol 1337 troll u guis




is the same thing as " XD XD XDXD LOL SO FUNNYY I TROLLZ!!1", which some of us have a problem with just because its not even funny anymore, like a really bad pun.


----------



## RayLee (Jan 26, 2014)

ASparkyFox said:


> Basically this
> 
> 
> 
> is the same thing as " XD XD XDXD LOL SO FUNNYY I TROLLZ!!1", which some of us have a problem with just because its not even funny anymore, like a really bad pun.



I get it, but I trolled aleu fist. SO yeah.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 26, 2014)

ASparkyFox said:


> Basically this
> 
> 
> 
> is the same thing as " XD XD XDXD LOL SO FUNNYY I TROLLZ!!1", which some of us have a problem with just because its not even funny anymore, like a really bad pun.


Actually no. I was mocking his "excuse". He wasn't trolling. He just decided that since my opinion differed from his, it's justified in saying "screw you".

Hey OP. Go kill yourself. LOLOL I TROLL U
Yeah, see how it doesn't work?


----------



## RayLee (Jan 26, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Actually no. I was mocking his "excuse". He wasn't trolling. He just decided that since my opinion differed from his, it's justified in saying "screw you".
> 
> Hey OP. Go kill yourself. LOLOL I TROLL U
> Yeah, see how it doesn't work?



Duh, I think I know that, the whole screw you thing was just to piss you off, and the part where I said I was fucking around was the probably trolling right there, if not, then it was just to piss you off more. So yeah, don't talk to me again or i'll kick your ass. >

The big G will live on!


----------



## RayLee (Jan 30, 2014)

So there.


----------



## Conker (Jan 30, 2014)

You know what would be tits? Instead of remakes they just put out all of the old Godzilla movies on one blueray disk.

Those movies were my childhood. Still have the toys.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd wager they're going to rerelease the movies one way or another in the coming months, seeing as it's a popular franchise and when a reboot comes out companies tend to say "hey, buy our stuff, there's more *insert name of franchise here* if you look here *points to the ton of merchandising*"


----------



## RayLee (Jan 31, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I'd wager they're going to rerelease the movies one way or another in the coming months, seeing as it's a popular franchise and when a reboot comes out companies tend to say "hey, buy our stuff, there's more *insert name of franchise here* if you look here *points to the ton of merchandising*"



Lol, true.


----------

